# [Idea-Suggestion] Copying sources and scenes between scene-collections



## Gwee (May 22, 2018)

SL-OBS has the feature and it's the only thing it has over OBS-Studio IMO. Been hoping for a while this feature would be implemented soon as it's a pain to have 1 scene collection fully optimized, then having to duplicate that scene collection and changing things out and putting things back in to make it match a previous scene collection that I had and wanted to update, but couldn't simply copy-paste things from the newly-optimized scene-collection to the one I was trying to update


----------



## mcbexx (Jun 24, 2018)

Also interested in this. It comes up every so often in the forums but there's never a reply :(
It's exhausting to set up a scene (like a more sophisticated "end of stream" screen) and having to recreate it manually if you want to use it in another collection over and over again. Seeing that it has been implemented in SL-OBS suggests it's not a technical limitation?

Setting up a collection with those scenes and switch to the collection does not work as well, since the transitions will not work this way.


----------



## RytoEX (Jun 24, 2018)

There are multiple requests for this throughout the forums (too many to link) and on the Ideas site (this and this).  I even wrote a patch to do this back in 2017, but it had some UX issues, and I had other things pulling me away from it (real life, other projects, other tasks that were higher priority or more interesting, etc.).  It's definitely still something I think should be added, and it's definitely something I want to work on, I just need to find enough time and motivation to get back to it (or someone else can submit a patch).


----------



## Frank Lepore (Jan 21, 2019)

Has there been any update on this? Just last night I wished I was able to just consolidate two scene collections, but alas... I imagine this is still a heavily desired feature!


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 21, 2019)

You can show support for this feature here: https://ideas.obsproject.com/posts/336/transfer-scenes-sources-between-collections


----------



## ArtK (Mar 31, 2020)

Add me to the chorus.  I primarily do interviews with two people participating via Skype with NDI.  I have 4 regular guests for which I have separate scene collections save.  Each time I learn  a new technique to change a particular scene I need to go to each collection and make the change to every source for that scene.  Would be nice to be able to duplicate a Scene & its Sources and put it in another scene collection.


----------

